# UPTO 25% off Parts : Stoke Audi



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all

Last week i worked a deal with Stoke Audi so that on producing your TTOC membership card, you can get *upto 25% discount* on parts and servicing at Stoke Audi.

This will be added to the discount list on the TTOC site for others to see also. If you require anymore details, dont hesitate to contact Stoke Audi yourself, or drop myself a PM

Thanks

Paul


----------

